# Reality shows........I'm sick of them for the most part



## greybeard

I don't watch a lot of TV anyway, but have seen a few of the so called 'reality shows' (no, not the 'Keeping up with the

)

and most are anything but reality.
Some are pretty good. American Pickers I enjoy, Forged in Fire is not terrible, Pawn Stars still has some good ones, Storage Wars is interesting most of the time, and some of the cooking 'contests' are interesting. I like Beat Bobby Flay, because he actually loses sometimes. Deadly Catch and Wicked Tuna Outer Banks are fairly good.
The history recreation shows are simply boring and too often, too far fetched if anyone has even read 5th grade history..


Life Below Zero is not terrible, and with maybe the exception of The Last Alaskans, the survivor shows are junk, which brings me to one of the dumbest shows (and families) on television...the Browns. Alaskan (millionaire) Bush People. The should have called it the Alaskan Bull&$#!*& People. Second only (but barely) to some nut called Joe Ray from a show called The Boonies. Lives in a cave somewhere near a place called Calico Rock Arkansas. He should move to Alaska (or Colorado or Washington) wherever that dysfunctional group called the Browns now live.  And what kind of accent is that the Brown kids are all supposed to have?

I've seen several of those Alaskan shows and one thing stands out in my mind. I know some people that have lived in Alaska. Seen pictures and videos of their homes. Look like regular homes and yards to me, but is there some law that says to be on TV from Alaska, that your yard has to be overgrown with chest high weeds all over the place and everything made from junk (and looks like it) ?
Even on Alaskan State Troopers, the homes they go to look like Joe Poop the Ragman lived there.
Is it against the law in Alaska to own a machete or (Gawd forbid) a weedeater?


----------



## RollingAcres

TV watching for me is usually after 8:30pm to bedtime and on the weekends. I like some of the reality shows (not the "Keeping up with whatever" or those "real housewives").
I like American Pickers and Forged in Fire. Most of the cooking shows I like. I have seen Life Below Zero and also Mountain Man and like them but never seem to be able to find the shows when I have time to watch. You're right Alaskan Bush People are stupid.

IMO, the next time they pick a location for "Survivor" it should be somewhere really out in the wilderness and during winter time. Not somewhere by the ocean and camp near the beach, that just seems like a vacation to me.


----------



## babsbag

Pretty much the TV stays off unless DH is home and I am ok with that. He is retiring in two weeks...heaven help me. He flips through channels on the tv like wind whipping a flag and seldom watches anything to conclusion. That being said I have seen bits and pieces of most of those "Alaska" shows and the others. In my humble opinion they could all be cancelled. Storage Wars and Pawn Stars are staged, but entertaining. American Pickers is ok, fun to see what people collect but I don't seek it out to watch.  If the TV is on at all in the evening when I am home alone it is usually HGTV.


----------



## greybeard

babsbag said:


> He flips through channels on the tv like wind whipping a flag and seldom watches anything to conclusion.


Easily bored no doubt. 

One of the problems today is the number, length and frequency of commercials. I detest them and can't wait until TVs get advanced enough to be able to download ad blockers for them.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Our last name is Brown.
I tell my daughter that they are her cousins


----------



## Baymule

I like Ancient Aliens and Naked and Afraid. Naked and Afraid is a little out there. Even in the worst SHTF situation, you could find clothes in a empty home (looting) or take some off a dead body. LOL These people strip naked and go out in the wilderness and starve for 21 days. And they call that surviving.

Ancient Aliens is much better and makes me go hmmm... Ancient man did not have the technology to build the pyramids or many of the other structures. Makes you wonder if aliens really did help things out.


----------



## Ridgetop

I don't watch any of those reality shows.  Survival is silly - like there are going to be real life-threatening things happening when you know there is a full film crew, catering service and medical team right there!  I like Antiques Roadshow and HGTV.  DH and I have been known to binge watch Forensic Files.  In the end it is usually the husband, wife, significant other but the science is interesting.  Last Sunday on our second day of FF DH and I kept telling each other "if you or I kill each other these are the mistakes not to make!"  LOL


----------



## Baymule




----------



## RollingAcres




----------



## greybeard

Baymule said:


> I like Ancient Aliens and Naked and Afraid. Naked and Afraid is a little out there. Even in the worst SHTF situation, you could find clothes in a empty home (looting) or take some off a dead body. LOL These people strip naked and go out in the wilderness and starve for 21 days. And they call that surviving.
> 
> Ancient Aliens is much better and makes me go hmmm... Ancient man did not have the technology to build the pyramids or many of the other structures. Makes you wonder if aliens really did help things out.



N&A is not at all what it is purported to be. Modern conveniences such as OTC pain relief, personal hygiene supplies and other things are given to the contestants by the program on an almost daily basis.

AA? 
The only thing I've ever seen on the show that is even one bit mysterious is  Giorgio  Tsoukalos' hair.




The rest...extreme speculation...... at best.


----------



## goatgurl

don't have cable, don't have satellite tv, just an old antenna sticking up on the side of the house.  my go to is METV, a channel that shows old tv programs.  get to watch mr. Dillon, the rifleman and other old westerns.  once in a while the pbs stations will come in and I catch the create channel.  have to admit that I have never watched keeping up with or any of the housewives.  I lead a sheltered life I guess.


----------



## Ridgetop

Love those old westerns!  The good guys always win and the bad guys are left bleeding in the dust and consigned to Boot hill.  Wish we could get up a posse, round up the bad guys and hang 'em.  Oh wait, I forgot!  Not only does the government want to take our guns, they don't want the police to shoot those poor misunderstood criminals either!  Oh well, I can watch Marshal Dillon shoot it out with the bad guys.

Real Housewives are ridiculous - they never clean a house, do a load of laundry, or wash dishes.  That is _not_ being a "real housewife"! 

Here is another ridiculous bit of California legislation.  If a person is arrested, has no address, or is destitute no bail can be set.  Does that mean they stay in jail?  Why no!  That would be inhumane!  They are just let go.  Dos anyone else see the problem here?


----------



## Baymule

Ridgetop said:


> Here is another ridiculous bit of California legislation.  If a person is arrested, has no address, or is destitute no bail can be set.  Does that mean they stay in jail?  Why no!  That would be inhumane!  They are just let go.  Dos anyone else see the problem here?



I read that in a political race, the top 2 candidates with the most votes in the primaries run against each other in November. If the top 2 belong to the same party, then the people who belong to the other political party have no one to vote for. Surely this can't be true?


----------



## Ridgetop

Yes, that is true.  The law was passed by dems who had a majority.  Actually the dems have had a majority for years.  If a republican governor gets in based on what the people want him to do he has no chance since the dems will block him at every turn.  Witness Trump in Washington.  They don't care what benefits the people (who employ them!) it is all about holding power.  California Republicans, Conservatives and Independents have been stripped of any voting power.  We continue to vote so the dems can't claim a unanimous victory.  LOL

Here is another gem - our liberal democrats have decided it is racist (???!!!) to demand identification at the polls to make sure you are who you are saying you are when voting.  It is illegal for poll orkers to ask for identification!  Instead you just sign in and vote.  We have a tremendous number of illegals voting (I worked the polls and believe me the other poll workers and I could tell since they had an address which was supposedly their home written down on a piece of note paper from an agency assisting illegals to remain in the country).  They couldn't show us on the map even the area where they supposedly lived, spoke no English and we had to give them a provisional ballot and accept it.  This was not one person with the note paper address, there were at least a dozen, and that was just at our precinct table! Multiply that by all the voting precincts in California and figure they were all told who to vote for.

Unfortunately the colleges are not teaching young adults to think for themselves - only to follow the flock!  When  DD was getting her MA in teaching she was so angry because if she wanted a passing grade she had to shade her paper to be politically correct!  DS1 finds it amusing and often is politically incorrect on purpose to inflame the teacher.  He did make a formal complaint to the department and the dean one semester because the teacher did not teach the subject, only tried to indoctrinate the students into her political beliefs.  I am beginning to think that higher education is not a good idea unless you plan to be a doctor or a vet.  LOL


----------



## Baymule

Our son in law is a teacher. It was hard for him to get through school, the professors were  a witches coven of "their way is the only way"  of political beliefs. To disagree was to fail.

That is voter fraud at it's worst. Power mad politicians just want to stay high on their power and damnation to what it does to the country.


----------



## Rammy

I cancelled my satellite when they gave Honey Whiner her own show. I now watch videos alot or movies. I do have apps like History Channel, DIY, Travel Channel, where I keep up with shows I like. I quit watching Alaska Fake People after they moved to "Browntown", and put up thiet first outhouse. They dug it in the front yard a foot deep. Ummm, yeah. That wouldnt last a week. 
Instead of hunting, fishing, trapping to store enough food for the winter, they were busy hauling back junk and stupid inventions. And that accent? Thier parents dont talk that way.
All "reality" shows are not reality. I have a friend who was offered a show of her own but turned it down when they told her they'd send her the script. She said nope. 
The shows follow the same format. They show someone doing something, then interview them to tell you what you just saw them doing. Huh?
I like Ancient Aliens. And, yeah, whats up with Georges hair?
I mostly watch Hulu, Netflix, or Prime Video. Rehab Addict, Building Alaska, Snapped, Strange Evidence, anything paranormal. Moumtain Monsters is a joke. So wasnt Finding Bigfoot. Should of called it Never Finding Bigfoot.

Stepping off soapbox now.


----------



## babsbag

If I am not watching_ Flip or Flop _or _Property Brothers_ I will go to _This is Us_, _New Amsterdam_, _Chicago Fire, Med, or PD_ or _Law and Order_.


----------



## babsbag

Baymule said:


> I read that in a political race, the top 2 candidates with the most votes in the primaries run against each other in November. If the top 2 belong to the same party, then the people who belong to the other political party have no one to vote for. Surely this can't be true?



This can have some interesting consequences. Let's say that there are 2 Republicans  in the primary and 4  Democrats all going for the same seat.  You can end up with two Rep in the General because the Dems had to split their votes 4 ways and the Reps only had to split their votes 2 ways. The two party system just needs to go away so people can vote their conscious and not their party.

We supposedly voted this system into law in 2010...I sure don't remember voting for it.


----------



## mystang89

For the past 2 decades that "reality" shows have been a thing I have avidly hated them. They are nothing more than a different version of a soap opera which is made up drama. I hate drama therefore a hate reality shows (and soap operas.)

As for TV...... That's still a thing? A few years back we made the decision to go TV less. There really wasn't anything good on anyway. Anything they put on TV always ended up with some raunchy sex scene somewhere in the season (sex sells). I got tired of it. If I want to watch something I'll go to a Redbox for movies. If there is something that comes on as a TV show (which in 5 years there hasn't been) then I'll get online and watch it. IMHO, TV just isn't worth it. Get a book, scare your children/grandchildren, watch the stars, heck watching the clothes dry is probably more wholesome than TV.


----------



## greybeard

mystang89 said:


> watch the stars,


The Orionid meteor shower peaks tonight--about 10pm to dawn. (clear skies required)

(There is now only 1 Red Box left in my nearest town. I look for it too, to go the way of the dodo bird before much longer)


----------



## mystang89

@greybeard That's awesome! Thanks for the heads up. It'll be a late night!


----------



## greybeard

If you miss this meteor shower, don't worry. The Leonids meteor shower will peak on Nov. 17.


----------

